# SD: Krispy Kreme Meet, Friday, August 22, 2003, ~8:00 PM



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

4180 Clairemont Mesa Blvd.
San Diego, CA 92117


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

I'm not doing anything so I think I can make it...


----------



## kat240 (Jul 17, 2003)

[No message]


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

See you guys there.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

I'll see if I can show up I get off work at 930 though so you guys might already be done but I'm right here by clairemont mesa for my job. I am right by the 805.


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

Cool. It'll be nice to see the old a new faces. See you guys tomorrow.


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks for coming out guys.


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

Yeah... It was cool...


----------

